# installing SARG problem



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

Hie

Need help to install and configure Squiad Analysis Report genrator on my proxy server running fedora 10. I have tried this code ; yum install sarg
and the output was this:

[email protected]~]# yum install sarg
Loaded plugins: refresh-packagekit
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
No package sarg available.
Nothing to do

what then should i to in order to install this.


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Download direct from here or, you can add freshrpms to your repos list and download with yum.


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

The package sarg-2.2.5-1.fc10.rf.i386 installed. Now how would i invoke it into use.what commands should i use. I typed this code to[[email protected] ~]# /usr/local/sarg/sarg.conf
-bash: /usr/local/sarg/sarg.conf: No such file or directory

so where is sarg.conf reside. On webmin when i open Squid Analysis Report generator l get this:-"Module Config
Squid Report Generator 

The Sarg configuration file /usr/local/sarg/sarg.conf was not found on your system. Maybe Sarg is not installed, or the module configuration is incorrect"

and on module config:Configuration 
For module Squid Report Generator
Configurable options for Squid Report Generator
Full path to sarg executable-- (on this there is nothing and where did the sarg executabe sit, because when i tried again to install it said it already installed)
Full path to SARG configuration file {/usr/local/sarg/sarg.conf}	
Add Webmin header and footer to SARG report? Yes No

what is my next step to make this run or need to restart the computer.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you haven't yet, in Webmin go to Unused Modules and click on SARG. Open a Terminal window and type "sudo updatedb", wait a few hours (depending on how many files you have) and then when it's done, type "sudo locate sarg.conf". If it finds anything, compare it to what is listed in Webmin (I believe Webmin thinks the file should be at /usr/local/sarg/sarg.conf". If the results do not match, change Webmin to be what locate returns (for example, if locate says the file is at /etc/sarg/sarg.conf", then use this in Webmin. Save this in Webmin.

It should work at this point, but if it doesn't, try typing "sarg" in the Terminal window.


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

the code updateb returning nothing
[[email protected] ~]# updatedb
[[email protected]~]# sudo locate sarg.conf
/etc/httpd/conf.d/sarg.conf
/etc/sarg/sarg.conf
/home/perfectpol7/sarg-2.2.5/sarg.conf
[[email protected] ~]# sudo updatedb
[[email protected] ~]#

but sudo locate sarg.conf
then the sarg returns: SARG: Records in file: 930, reading: 100.00%.

On the Webmin : Full path to sarg executable I have entered this code:-/home/perfectpol7/sarg-2.2.5/sarg.conf first and on the Full path to SARG configuration file: /etc/sarg/sarg.conf but to no avail


----------

